# The Great Bunny Transport of 2012



## slavetoabunny (Jul 20, 2012)

It's starting tonight! 10 rabbits from The Humane Society of the Treasure Coast in Stuart, FL will be starting their journey tonight to points north. They are all being adopted by awesome forum members. See this thread for all the events that have led to this moment:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=73708&forum_id=7&page=1

The bunnies will be overnighted at my house tonight before being transported to the GA/SC state line in the morning. Bunny camp is all set up awaiting their arrival!







More pictures to follow when they arrive tonight!


----------



## ChandieLee (Jul 20, 2012)

This is just awesome


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 20, 2012)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Your set up is amazing! You have worked so hard! I can't thank you enough for taking care of Brownie and Petta and all the others! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, what a great space for the bunnies! I'm sure they'll be comfy at their "hotel" for the night!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 20, 2012)

The bunnies own my Florida room. It used to have furniture in it.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 20, 2012)

Omg how fabulous and what a great setup. Way to go!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 20, 2012)

Im so excited to see all the pics and see how everything goes!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 20, 2012)

They're here, they're adorable and Photobucket is not cooperating, so you are going to have to wait until tomorrow for pics!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 20, 2012)

If you are a Facebook friend, I was able to post a photo album there.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 21, 2012)

So glad to see it's working for these buns! Your set up for them is fantastic!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 21, 2012)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Good Morning, Bunnies! Hope you had a restful night. Have a good trip today! Thank goodness, it's not so hot in the southeast today. Don't worry, little ones, your wandering days are almost done. Soon you'll be forever home! 

Thank you, again, all drivers and care givers. Can't wait to see pictures. I'm not on facebook but, if I were to join, what is your facebook account listed under?






:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2012)

Mission accomplished. I drove the bunnies up to the GA/SC state line where I met Emily. We had breakfast and then she took off to meet LaRissa. I got home and cleaned up the carnage in my Florida room. It looked like a poop bomb exploded in there. We did have one lapse in security last night - the 3 Amigos escaped and I had to chase them down at 2:00 in the morning. I tell you, those three are a total hoot!































This is Dave and Leslie, who picked up the bunnies from Sara and brought them to my house:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 21, 2012)

WOW! Great job on getting these bunnies into new homes! Way to go! :thumbup Great setup by the way~


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL why am I not surprised it was the three amigos that made trouble? I could not fathom having three mini rexes, even if they are mixed with lionhead. One mini rex is enough to keep my hands full with his shenanigans 

Thank you for putting them up for the night and sending them on their way.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2012)

The carriers fit perfectly into the back of my car. I really didn't want to stack any. I hope other people are taking pictures!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 21, 2012)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Oh my gosh! This is just so adorable. They look like they are attending the House Rabbit Association Convention!!! They look very relaxed.

You have done a wonderful job of setting everything up so they look incredibly comfortable considering. They must be thinking that life has suddenly gotten very interesting! I bet it did look like a "poop bomb" went off. Only rabbit lovers would understand that's good news! Thank you for the clean up--poor baby. You are an angel!!!

I just found out that Brownie and Petta will arrive here between 6:30 and 7p. Yipppppeeeee! Counting the minutes.



:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2012)

Emily's car loaded with the carriers:






I can't wait to see pictures of their arrival Katherine!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jul 21, 2012)

Patti your just awesome!!!! :highfive:


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 21, 2012)

ok... took me a while to get things settled at home but now for the pics of my leg of BUNNY TRANSPORT.... drum roll please!!! 

Leaving Emily !




Yay we all fit!!




Even though one of us had to go in the front!!


LUNCH TIME





Enjoying Burger King!!








Hit the big city CHARLOTTE!!!




Hit our first hotel!! no one would let us use the pool though... fooey on them!!





Everyone did great!! the buns had no issues and the big black/white one was not the least bit stressed and was the only one who took their burger king apple from my hand and scarffed it down like it might self destruct... Mojo doesnt like rap music.... He thumped every song!!


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 21, 2012)

Some pics of the bunnies in Steve's truck!









Unfortunately he had to stack them, but they seem ok he said :biggrin:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2012)

Great pics! Mojo was just tapping his foot to the music, lol.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2012)

Buntopia is back to normal tonight!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 21, 2012)

Go Panda go! He is going to fit right in here with his love of food! LOL 

Their new home is all ready for tomorrow. I hope they don't mind cats because they have to share the garden view.


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 21, 2012)

Buntopia! XD!!!

I see Brandy's bunnies are going to be spoiled!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2012)

That looks fantastic Brandy! Can they jump up on that bench and escape?


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 21, 2012)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Brownie and Petta have arrived!!! They are adorable...I am in love already...they're too busy to notice me They came right out of their carriers into the bunny room and have been eating and drinking and exploring and chewing toys.

Brownie is really enjoying the snacks. They're running around and touching noses but I can't tell if they're making friends yet. Oh my goodness...I just turned around and they're both in full relaxed position...ears down...feet stretched out. 

I was planning to keep them separate for a while but they seem pretty comfortable. So far Hmmmm. I just put Brownie in the cage because he was starting to chase Petta. Now Petta is trying to open the cage door and she is acting like she wants to get in. Does that mean she likes him? 

Steve is so wonderful!!! I wanted to kidnap him and all the bunnies...just have them all stay here from now on. What a great guy! Really! And he clearly loves the rabbits. He is doing such a great job caring for everyone and I think he must have a calming influence. I saw them all and they all look great. No one looks particularly stressed at all. I am astonished! They all look HAPPY AND HEALTHY AND CALM.

Minilophop--your two are gorgeous. The one with the eye liner is so relaxed--he was stretched out in his cage looking like he takes trips like this all the time. The dutch girl so sweet and healthy and happy looking.

Pogo--so cute. looks sweet and happy and healthy. maybe a little shy but not as nervous as you'd expect any bunny to be after a trip like this.

Three Amigos--If they don't find a forever home in NY, they can bring them back here. Seriously, I can change my laundry room into another bunny room This threesome is definitely destined for greatness. Beautiful. And you can feel how nice their bond is. Again, they don't look stressed at all. 

The pair of boys...also love them. Not stressed at all...so calm and cuddly looking. Beautiful. Healthy, happy and calm.

Did I forget anyone? They all look much more gorgeous in person than their pictures! I DID NOT WANT TO LET ANY OF THEM LEAVE. All of you who adopted are going to be so happy with your bunnies. Two are home, the rest are on their way!!!


:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 21, 2012)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> That looks fantastic Brandy! Can they jump up on that bench and escape?


I'm not sure. I want to let the cats come and go because the windows were their perches first and they are great with rabbits. If it becomes a problem (either with escape or the rabbits are afraid of the cats) they will just have to split windows so buns get one and the cats get the other. I will have to judge their behavior. The nice thing is that even if they do jump out, the whole house is bunny proofed so the worst possible scinerio is they wander up staris and fuss with the other buns through their bars.


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 21, 2012)

Katherine,
Steve only had nice things to say about you! Glad he found you ok, and have fun with your new buns!!

(I'm dying to see Steve, he's been gone a week!)


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 21, 2012)

April--Steve seems like such a sweetheart No wonder you miss him. I think he's a rabbit whisperer...I wanted to adopt him to 

Thanks to you and everyone. I'm having fun with my bunnies!

:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Katherine, he definitely is :biggrin2:

Well, all the bunnies are here and safe. Steve got in about 12:30am. We tucked them in for the night. Everybody drank, ate pellets and hay, and kicked up their heels! I gave their carriers a scrubbing with vinegar, and gave them fresh towels and hay for their journey tomorrow (all except pogo, who is home now, he's a beach bunny)

So nighty night all, the next leg begins early! :biggrin:


----------



## asugrad96 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry it has taken me so long to post. I've been busy admiring and getting to know the boys (Mojo and Puma). It also took me a while to find and join the forum. Thanks again to all who worked hard to put this thing together. I'm a happy new bunny mom with a LOT to learn, but can't wait!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 22, 2012)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Go bunnies! Happy trails to all who are travelling today! Happy flops for all those who are home I hope all the drivers and caregivers can sleep in!

:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 22, 2012)

Good morning! We've all been up an hour so far, everybody's munching on breakfast. T-minus one hour till we are on the road again! Pics to follow when it's all done!

Mr. Pogo is re-named to Drax (a character from classic Doctor Who). He's a sweetie :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 22, 2012)

Safe travel to today's drivers. I am so thrilled all these sweet bunnies are getting such wonderful new families!


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 22, 2012)

Transferred bunnies to Brandy about 1/2 hr. ago! They are on their way! Brandy and her hubby - super nice peeps! Very glad to meet them! The buns are in great hands :biggrin2:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 22, 2012)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Go bunnies! Safe travels! Yea! 

:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:

Brownie and Petta are grooming each other, chasing less, playing nicely, sleeping next to each other, chilling outAbsolutely no tiffs! Considering new names--Atticus and Abbey, Halo and Happy, Sam and Sophie...still working on it I love these two.

:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 22, 2012)

I just heard that the 3 amigos were delivered to Kristie in NJ by Brandy. I think that was the last drop.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 22, 2012)

And where are everyone's pictures??? Surely, I wasn't the only one to take some. I know how much us bunny people love our cameras!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

yes where are the photos?? Some of us on the other side of the country are waiting in anticipation for photos. Good job, congrats to all you new bunny adoptive parents.


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm waiting for pics, too!! I want to see all these precious buns in their new homes


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 22, 2012)

:bunnydance::bunnyheart:bunnydance::bunnyheart:bunnydance::bunnyheart:bunnydance::bunnyheart:bunnydance::bunnyheart:bunnydance:

Yippppeeee!!! Cheers!!! Thank you!!! Never have I seen anything so complex go so magically well!!! Welcome home everyone!!!

Everyone waiting for photos...I'm so sorry, my digital camera isn't working, I didn't take any here...when I get a new camera or this one working, I promise I'll send some So sorry!


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 22, 2012)

Promise I took pics and will upload! I'm not home yet, had to do extensive shopping first (and the NIC panels are proving more difficult to find every time I need some). Need to heat up the laptop ( I never use it ), use adobe to resize the pics, then upload to the gallery. I can't upload pics from my iPhone or iPad.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 22, 2012)

We made it home and I had to take a nap. The buns are settling in very nicely and will be bonded in no time. Andre, the cat, is already making friends with them as well.

Taken last night. The new inhabinents look suspiciously feline!







Getting started






The exchange in DE, a very pretty rest stop.











Panda and Bunnicula falling in love. There's been a little humping but Panda is already grooming Bunnicula. He is so bold and nothing phases him. Andre got in his way and he just sprawled across the cat's back to sniff what he wanted. Bunnicula is more shy, but I think she has a quirky side. She likes to sit in the middle of the concrete form tunnel and rock it back and forth. 
















The three amigos. The brown and white amigo turned out to be an amiga! Thank goodness they were all fixed in time.











We are home and settling in!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 22, 2012)

Everything looks great! Job well done everyone!!!


----------



## asugrad96 (Jul 22, 2012)

Mojo and Puma seemed quite happy this afternoon. I got their running room pen put together enough (still working to stabilize a permanent run attached to their condo) to let them out for a while. I sat on the floor with them for about an hour and feel like a ride from BunnsDominion. I have been bumped, jumped, sat on, climbed on, and licked! They are adorable together and are quite the drag racers having used all three levels of the condo, the floor, and me to chase each other on/over/around. They have each let me pet them quite a bit but after a while of petting one lying next to me his brother would come up and mount him (this went both ways depending on who I was petting). Is this normal, or am I doing something to upset their bond? When they are in their condo I see Puma ask for grooming from Mojo quite a bit to which he always seems to comply. I have yet to see Puma groom Mojo.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

All the bunnies look so happy!!!!!!!!!!! Loved the one of Panda just so laid back about the cat. If the above bunnies have just been neutered it will take awhile for those horomones to go away, in the meantime they are enjoying each other. One of them is eventually going to end up more dominate than the other. I think their behavior is pretty normal.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah, Panda keeps humping Bunnicula. Luckily she still has enough hormones that she's enjoying it. 

They will figure out their relationship in the new place and it will stop.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 22, 2012)

:toast::toast::toast::toast::toast::toast::toast::toast:

Great pictures! Panda seems very comfy with the cat. Everyone seems to be enjoying buntopia! Beautiful! So happy no one seems in the least phased by their travels.


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 22, 2012)

Pumba groomed mojo the whole way to charlotte!!!


----------



## cwolfec (Jul 22, 2012)

I just read this entire thread, and what you guys did was absolutely amazing! Seriously, one of the coolest things ever. Congratulations!!


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, I've finally got these pics resized and ready!

Bunny Sleepover......using every cage/crate/x-pen I could find!
And now I totally know what Patti meant when she mentioned a poop explosion, XD!!!





Brandy's babies just chillin'











The notorious 3 amigos! Boy can they POOP!!!





Can't get enough of Brandy's babies!









So laid back here!!









Pretty baby:biggrin2:





Time to move on to meet Brandy!





It was a pleasure to be a part of the bunderground. Just glad Steve and I could help, and it got us a wonderful bunny (Pogo). I'll be adding pics of him and his new digs shortly. And I've changed his name again to Freckles! He just looks like a Freckles :big wink:

BTW, the previous picture of the crates in Steves truck and on the back. Just wanted to clarify that all bunnies traveled in the cab of the truck with Steve in the A/C, not in the bed of the truck. The pic was taken at a rest stop and Steve took the carriers out to check on the bunnies and feed/water them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 23, 2012)

Great pictures April! It was a lot of fun, wasn't it? I really should have taken a picture of the "morning after" carnage. I was so proud of my shop vac surviving the clean up.

(so, we can stop all the Mitt Romney jokes about Steve (JUST KIDDING!!!!)) I knew they traveled in air conditioned comfort.


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 23, 2012)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Great pictures April! It was a lot of fun, wasn't it? I really should have taken a picture of the "morning after" carnage. I was so proud of my shop vac surviving the clean up.
> 
> (so, we can stop all the Mitt Romney jokes about Steve (JUST KIDDING!!!!)) I knew they traveled in air conditioned comfort.




So much fun! I've never had so many bunnies in my house at one time, lol! The great poopscapade!! And we kept a close eye on those 3 troublemakers. The one with the biggest mane is the mastermind behind the shenanagins I think. He carefully walked around the entire x-pen, stood on his tippy toes, and surveyed the area trying to find a way over that fence. He even stood on the litterbox, periscoped, and calculated. It was at this point that Steve and I had a meeting about him. We put cardboard over the top of the x-pen just as a visual barrier so he and his minions couldn't cause anymore trouble! 

Hehehe, Mitt Romney, I didn't even think of that one! :laugh:


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 23, 2012)

Annnnddd.....more pics

Trouble in a crate!









^^The mastermind :lookaround






^^Communicating his intentions....





^^Spreading the word....:nasty:

Freckles in transport







Temporary digs while we had company...







His digs now, the crate will go when his NIC cage is built...






Whomever adopts the three amigos is going to have their hands full (and I hope they have a sturdy shop vac!)


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 24, 2012)

YAY! I'm so glad to see pictures! Brandy-I love the ones of Panda and Bunnicula-And I especailly like the car window writing-very creative idea


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 25, 2012)

From LMRR's FB page:

That was quick! The three amigos have been adopted! From Florida shelter to NJ home in one week! To imagine that those three beautiful buns almost died....only to find a perfect family across country. Thanks so much, to the volunteers who did all that driving and saved those lives. Another huge success story!!!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 25, 2012)

How wonderful! They even got to stay together! arty0002:inkbouce:inkelepht:arty0002:

Good luck to the new parents keeping up with their shenanigans!


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 25, 2012)

So happy for them!!! :biggrin2:

But the new parents should watch out for the mastermind, he WILL find a way to cause trouble with his minions :lookaround


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 25, 2012)

:bunnyheart:bunnydance::bunnyheart

I am overjoyed to hear this!!! Happy endings all 'round!!! They HAD to stay together!!! Yipppeeee!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope the new parents join here so we can get updates. I love to hear what they come up with! They look like Russian mafia with their cute beards. Thank goodness the girl is the one without extra facial hair.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 25, 2012)

Or Pennyslavian mormons. Someone should send this to the paper, or is transporting them across different state borders illegial??????


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 25, 2012)

I loved the trio in spite of the middle of the night security breach. I'm glad they got to stay together too. An already bonded trio is a rare find for someone that wants that.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Alma....no restrictions on transporting bunnies across state lines. There aren't even any restrictions on bringing them to/from Canada.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 25, 2012)

good to know


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 25, 2012)

Natasha, Boris and Gregorin...Russian mafia or, perhaps, musicians from Moscow symphony...lol...


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 26, 2012)

Brownie and Petta have their new names...the girl is Halo (aka Petta) and the boy is Harvey(aka Brownie). They are honeymooning in Virginia--ranging free in the "bunnie room", taking full advantage of room service and snuggling, cuddling, grooming and getting along very well. Lots of binkies! 

:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 26, 2012)

Way to go Halo and Harvey! :big kiss:

:love:bunny love is so precious.

Panda and Bunnicula went to the park for the first time last night. They were total naturals, let kids pet them and everything. They just kicked back and enjoyed the sights. I guess after being on death-row going to the park is, well, a walk in the park! :coolness:

They met Sophie and Houdini in the car (seperate carriers) as two pair fit in the double decker stroller. They just looked at each other and sniffed. Everybun got a new chew toy for their efforts.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 26, 2012)

wow how great. Guess you may have a new set of therapy bunnies and Becky can just kick back and retire.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 26, 2012)

That's awesome that all these rabbits have found such great homes. What a happy ending for all of them!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 26, 2012)

MiniLopHop--wonderful that you can take them to the park! Is it a regular park? Do they stay in their carriers or hop around? It's still incredible to me that these bunnies are so laid back after all they've been through. Wow. Panda and Bunnicula are thinking life has gotten very, very interesting!!! So happy for you and them!

:bunnybutt::anotherbun


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 26, 2012)

Alma- yes, Becky has oficially retired due to her head tilt issues. I checked and they won't even charge me a fee to register Panda and Bunnicula, they will transfer the membership we have. I just have to get the vet to fill out their forms and do 2 hours of practice visiting. I think I'm going to set up a visit for mid August to get them started.

Katherine- It's a public park close to my house. A lot of dogs go, but people tend to stop to chat with the rabbits. I have a double decker stroller. They get fresh air and sunshine without risks associated with touching the ground. They also go to the pet store this way to pick out their own treats.


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 26, 2012)

I LOVE reading about this fabulous effort! You all are amazing!

I have to ask... where did you get the stroller? I want one! This would be awesome to take the rabbits to school in. My kids' teachers and classmates enjoy them a lot!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 26, 2012)

Minilophop--the stroller is so creative! I have to have one!!! It looks like it would be so much fun for the bunnies! Great idea!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 26, 2012)

MiniLopHop--one of your bunnies looks a lot like Scout. The golden/light brown one...I also saw him/her in the picture of your digging box in another thread. So pretty Your stroller is now my screensaver...to remind me to try to find one.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 26, 2012)

I found it on amazon, search for double decker pet stroller. This is by far cheaper than many of the other choices, but it works really well. I love that the pieces come off so they are never transfered when out of the house, no chance of escape. I still have them chipped in case of accident but there's no sense in being reckless.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Double-Deck-Pet-Stroller/dp/B00339I750/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1338479769&sr=8-4

Here I'll help you out. Brandy sent this to me a couple of weeks ago.

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 26, 2012)

I really want one of these! The price is great too.


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 26, 2012)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Double-Deck-Pet-Stroller/dp/B00339I750/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1338479769&sr=8-4
> 
> Here I'll help you out. Brandy sent this to me a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Susan


Thanks! I will put that on my wishlist for now and get one when I go back to work next month.


----------



## asugrad96 (Jul 27, 2012)

These recent posts couldn't have happened at a more opportune time. I'm trying to work out the logistics of transporting the buns to and from school for weekends. I really like that these detach from the base and can be loaded inside where it's safe. Brandy I was wondering if you could tell me (I didn't see it in the pic) if there was any kind of strap or handle for carrying them when they aren't attached to the stroller base. Thanks!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 27, 2012)

Not really, but they are easy to carry. I put the seat belts around the whole thing during transport to make sure they don't slide off the seat.


----------



## cwolfec (Jul 27, 2012)

I am totally buying one of these carriers! The buns will love it and now I can take them outside for some fresh air!


----------



## Bamboodles (Jul 27, 2012)

This is such a wonderful story! To everyone involved, you all are just amazing as the rabbits you all rescued!!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 28, 2012)

ink iris::bunnydance:ink iris::bunnydance:ink iris::bunnydance:ink iris::bunnydance:ink iris::bunnydance:ink iris::bunnydance:ink iris::bunnydance:ink iris::bunnydance:ink iris::bunnydance:ink iris::bunnydance:

Happy Anniversary, Bunderground Bunnies! It's one week since you started your new lives. Hope everybunny's having fun today! Harvey and Halo send love and kisses and say they miss you all. They'll never forget their travelling buddies and all the good people who took care of them along the way. They're eating some banana and apple in your honor now and hoping everybunny's doing well They wanted me to ask if any of you might want to chip in and take a trip to Vegas next year



:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 28, 2012)

:big kiss:

MiniLopHop--I think you deserve the award for BunMamma of the year for finding this stroller and giving your bunnies a way to safely get fresh air and have adventures. I smile everytime I think of them going to the pet shop to pick their treats! So great! Bet Panda and Bunnicula are going to love that...Panda may get offered a part time job

I'm definitely going to try it come fall. It's way too hot here now for the bunnies to be out. But fall and winter will be perfect. Exercise for me, fun for them. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 28, 2012)

That's an awesome stroller!

Steve and I got married in las vegas:biggrin2:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 28, 2012)

April--Really!?! Married in Las Vegas! That must have been exciting! Well, we'll just have to get all the bunnies together and go for your second honey moon

How is Freckles doing? I read she was having some poo issues. I hope it's clearing up and she's settling in and doing well!!!

Harvey and Halo send kisses and wishes
:brownbunny:flowerskiss::brownbunny


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Katherine, he's doing well now. Just this morning his poo has totally normalized thank goodness! I updated his boo boo thread.

Yep, Vegas about 15 years ago. We've always planned on going back but have never found the time/money yet. Great town! :biggrin:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 28, 2012)

Oppps, Freckles. I know you're a boy. So sorry I called you "she". Senior moment I'm so glad you're feeling better! I read the update in the infirmary


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Harvey's (aka Brownie) name may be changed to Harry. The fur on his face is kind of rumpled/scruffy. I think it is because of all the ant bites he had when he was dropped off at the shelter (?) or maybe a molt is starting. But I was looking at him closely today and noticed that he has a dark lightening bolt marking on his face--like Harry Potter. I said "Is your name Harry Potter?" He immediately stood on his hind legs and looked around the room. Then he took off and binkied around the room. So I think he might be Harry

:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 29, 2012)

:clapping:


----------

